# Valley pan mystery



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I know you guys told me I need a valley pan and I think I have the rusted old one.
How come I cant find it in the service manual for my 67 Goat? (400 HO)
Does it bolt to the bottom on the intake manifold?
Pretty sure the gasket goes on the block?
It dosn't seem to be in the restoration manual either.
thanks as always.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It bolts below the intake on the block, not on the intake. Every Pontiac uses a valley pan.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Make sure it is CLEAN inside and out, and when you tighten it down with the 2 hold down bolts, use a little RTV under the washers. Do NOT overtighten those bolts. Just snug.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Valley Pan*

The following picture (courtesy of High Performance Pontiac), shows an original Valley Pan (in hand) and a new one bolted on the engine. Note to two bolts located on the centerline of the pan that hold it down. There is a gasket between the Valley pan, heads and engine block.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.
That one there must be a non pcv pan
the pcv one has a hole in it somewhere i believe


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, you can see the "hole" right at the tip of his right middle finger. That's the PCV grommet.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Where can I find a gasket for the valley pan?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Berto504 said:


> Where can I find a gasket for the valley pan?


I got one with the Intake Manifold Gasket Kit from Felpro.


----------

